# DirecTV DVRs receiving bad program guide data?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Is anyone else having problems with the Tivo not recording the Saturday episode of Big Brother? It missed last night's episode and now next Saturday's episode is also not scheduled.

I checked my season pass and there are no conflicting timers.

I'm a little upset about this. The Tivo is not supposed to miss recordings. :nono2: 

P.S. Okay Dish folks, you can gloat now. :lol:


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Bummer...Get a Replay for a backup  My livingroom Replay's Ide cable went bad a couple of weeks ago and my drives lost the first 2 bb's. I just finished downloading them from poopli


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Is anyone else having problems with the Tivo not recording the Saturday episode of Big Brother? It missed last night's episode and now next Saturday's episode is also not scheduled.
> 
> I checked my season pass and there are no conflicting timers.
> 
> ...


Mine did the same thing, I had to change the SP to record all occurances and it started recording. I don't remember the exact reason why it said it wouldn't record that showing, I think it thought it was a duplicate that it had already done so it didn't record. You might want to check your 'to do' list and recording history and see why it said it wouldn't record Saturday.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Maybe Tivo knew it wasn't worth recording.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Mine said that it didn't record BB because I didn't allow "duplicate" recordings. The descriptions for BB on Thursday and Saturday looked identical. I guess that's what TiVo looks for. So, I made the change to allow duplicate recordings.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

What, you mean the Tivo's not perfect?????!? 



Sorry Chris - I had to say it. :lol:


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I didn't even notice til I saw this thread, my Tivo didn't record it either.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Ok, I just checked tv.yahoo.com and it showed Sat 17th BB as a repeat, and no BB on next Sat.


----------



## ShadowEKU (Jul 13, 2004)

Actually (since im a dish customer now) my Stand alone tivo didnt grab it either... maybe they altered the series ID number... Im not entirely sure... my Dish 522 got it but it was a timer..(I wish dish would contract with tivo too).


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I dont think sat. was a repeat. I did notice on my dvarchive for my replay that the description was the same... maybe when they evict someone it changes( like survivor"another castaway leaves the island") I'm being extra careful now, 1 replay hooked to E*, 1 to D*


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

The guide data for last Saturday's Big Brother was the exact same data used for last Tuesday's episode. The description of the event talked about who would win the power of veto and whether they would use it to save Mike or Nostradomus. Also, the original air date showed 7/13/04, although Saturday was 7/17/04. The TIVO thought that since it had recorded Tuesdays show, that Saturday was a duplicate.

This wasn't the TIVO's fault. Bad guide data. Everyone needs to change their season pass to record "All with duplicates", since Big Brother won't repeat and that will ensure bad guide data won't make it miss a recording.

Also, going forward in my guide to next Saturday, Big Brother is not showing up. Maybe CBS is playing with the line-up this week.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

There has been a spate of bad guide data lately. Off the top of my head:
New Saturday episodes of _Yu-Gi-Oh_ were listed as having airing in April. (This is no longer occurring.)
Several repeat episodes of _World Poker Tour_ were listed as being new episodes. (This is no longer occurring.)
_Wolf's Rain_ and _Rave Master_ are listed as being specials even though they are series, thus no season pass. (Have to use a Wishlist to record this series)
The first Saturday episode of _The Amazing Race 5_ was incorrectly listed as being from the first season. (Unknown status)
Possible last minute substitution of another program instead of _Astro Boy_ occurred one week. (This occurred several weeks ago.)
All of these occurred in the past two months.


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

It's not TIVO specific as I just got back in town from this weekend and my UltimateTV did the exact same thing.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Darn! I saw that BB5 and TAR weren't in my ToDoList on Saturday, so I looked at the guide data and saw that both were labeled as "Repeat", so I didn't manually add them since it seems the networks have frequently been repeating episodes of various shows lately. Now you tell me they weren't repeats? AARRGGHHH!!


Another anomaly I found the other night, Tuesday it was, was the shows on Bravo were completely out of order and not labeled correctly in the guide data. I have a season pass for "Queer Eye..." and "Blow Out". When I later went to play the recorded "Queer Eye..." I got "The West Wing" instead, though the info clearly showed "Queer Eye...". I was not amused. Then I played the recorded "Blow Out" and it was instead the "Queer Eye" episode! What the ???? Thankfully, I was able to locate another broadcast of the missing "Blow Out" episode (the season finale).

Methinks someone in the Guide Data department is asleep at the wheel.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

TAR was a repeat Saturday, but BB was new.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for the verification guys. 

I know I'm supposed to know this but who does the guides for the Tivo. I'm going to contact them about this and possibly refer them to this thread.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

DirecTV handles all the support for the DirecTiVos, so they're the ones to contact.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

_The thread title has been renamed to more approiately fit the topic. - *Holtz*_


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

The actual guide data is provided by Tribune.


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Please note my post - It's not 'just' Directivos, the Ultimate TV was off as well so it is coming from a main source, whatever that is.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

_So noted. Title changed once more. - *Holtz*_


----------



## van_gogh (Apr 9, 2004)

Tusk said:


> The actual guide data is provided by Tribune.


My homepage has my favorite listings too, and that has been wrong alot lately, so I looked into it a bit more...

From http://www.tvdata.com :

_TVData and its parent company Tribune Media Services serve thousands of customers and millions of consumers. Our customers include newspapers, magazines, cable satellite systems, electronic publishers, research organisations and consumer electronics companies worldwide. We deliver superior customer service and technical expertise.

TVData television information powers
*Programme guide data 
*TVData's electronic programme guide (EPG) 
*TVData's patented interactive programme guide (IPG) 
*Cable satellite system guides 
*Print products 
*IPG data for online and electronic devices

Since 1962, TVData and Tribune Media Services have provided television information products to businesses worldwide.

Contact our office in Amsterdam for more information on any of our products listed on this site and our staff will work with you to define your needs.

Kenneth H. Carter
Managing Director
[email protected]

TVData
Orlyplein 10, 25th floor
1043 DP Amsterdam
The Netherlands

Phone 31 (0) 20 680 2560
Fax 31 (0) 20 680 2589

Corporate Headquarters:
435 N. Michigan Avenue, Suite 1500
Chicago, IL 60611 USA
Telephone: +1-312-222-4444
Fax: +1-312-222-2581_

It seems that one source disseminates all program listing data for *everything*. These discrepancies may all be caused by one guy going on vacation. :lol:


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

My UTV missed it as well. The Mrs. wasn't happy about it at all. The only missed recording (not the PVR's fault) in three years. I guess that is a pretty good track record.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

My Tivo BB recordings are done via ARWL (first runs only) and it recorded Saturday's showing just fine.


----------



## ccwf (Dec 4, 2003)

van_gogh said:


> My homepage has my favorite listings too, and that has been wrong alot lately, so I looked into it a bit more...
> 
> From http://www.tvdata.com


 Note that that web site has primary contact info in the Netherlands, which makes me think it's a European subsidiary.

I would try emailing Tribune Media Services according to their instructions at their Zap2It site. I've had mixed success reporting guide data errors to them via email (meaning sometimes it's worked and sometimes they misread my reports causing them to screw up the guide data even more).

Non-email contact info is available at the main TMS site. Again, I would start with email reports.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Bad guide data:

Wednesday, 7/28 @ 6 PM on Travel Channel
Guide first-air date: 7/28/2004
Actual first-air date: 4/21/2004
Being flagged as a new episode


----------

